# NFL (packer) games from FTA?



## animus_divinus (Aug 17, 2011)

hey everyone.. i live on the other side of the country from my team.. and i was just wondering if its possible to see all the games each year through FTA programming? are there FTA channels or FTA local channels that would show wisconsin sports?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

No you will not be able to see all the games this year through FTA. You would need to look into getting the sunday ticket either through DIRECTV or through a PS3.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

You can sometimes find the backhaul on Ku band, in the clear.
You'd need to look around for one of the forums where people post their "game day" findings of satellite, transponder, and parameters.
Once you find a pattern, you can usually find them with a FTA Blind-Search receiver.
(Note that these feeds are for personal use only. Don't start a sports bar.)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

animus_divinus said:


> hey everyone.. i live on the other side of the country from my team.. and i was just wondering if its possible to see all the games each year through FTA programming? are there FTA channels or FTA local channels that would show wisconsin sports?


Besides the nationally broadcast games, the Pack can be found on C band Galaxy 16 Puerto Rico mux if they are playing a NE team, or are being carried as a national game different from your local national game. Being on Fox, they dont use clear backhauls. If they are playing an AFC team, the game can be seen on C band on the CBS national feeds, but those being DVB-S2 high bitrate, require a 10' dish in most cases.

As far as watching all the games, you are pretty much out of luck. Very occasionally, Fox will unencrypt their feeds but it is rare.


----------

